
Chan Zuckerberg Initiative commits to investing $3B to cure diseases - stanleydrew
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/21/13003174/chan-zuckerberg-initiative-commits-to-investing-3-billion-to-cure
======
a13n
Live video from Priscilla & Mark:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/vb.4/10103120865133051/](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/vb.4/10103120865133051/)

~~~
stanleydrew
Do these live feeds get archived, and if so are the archived versions
available at the same URL?

